# Ludwigia Repens



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Where can I buy these plants?


----------



## aciport (Sep 22, 2014)

Aquariums West should have some.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh i have some available and i'm also in coquitlam 
you can pm me for some


----------

